# New Personality Test with 32 Types



## gassendi

ETHG
Kommandeur

agiert Extrovertiert 
denkt Theoretisch 
interagiert Hart 
lebt Geplant 
emotional resistent

Eigenschaften: analytisch, direkt, dominant, ehrgeizig, eigensinnig, experimentierfreudig, führungsstark, gesellig, hartnäckig, ideenreich, kontaktfreudig, kreativ, kritisch, rational, selbstsicher, sorgfältig, streng, unabhängig, wettkampforientiert.

Kurz gesagt, eine Abzocke von MBTI (ENTJ).


----------



## tanstaafl28

ETHS - INVENTOR 

Acts extroversion Think Theoretically Interacts hard Lives spontaneous 

Emotional resistant

Qualities adventurous, chaotic, direct, dominant, obstinate, keen to experiment, sociable, resourceful, sociable, creative, critical, easy-going, selfconfident, independent, easy-going, unconventional, playful, daring

Description ETHS inventors direct their energy to the outside, to other people and activities. They are open to new things and spiritual pursuits, firmly express their interests to others, are easily distracted, and are emotionally balanced.

ETHS inventors are full of ideas, ideas and plans and do not hesitate to share them or try them out. Her curiosity is extremely strong. They can hardly resist a possible reward or interesting activity, and they are also very easily attracted by the daily temptations of life. Constantly they strive After action, excitement and the kick, looking for socializing and contacts with other people, as they feel these activities as a great moment of happiness . Also her feelings and thoughts show her clearly outward.

They have very diverse interests and hobbies. Always curious about new or extraordinary ideas and views, they like to experiment with creative things, engage in thought-games and philosophical reflections, have a vivid imagination and rich imagination. They also do not shy away from complex or unconventional theories and things, but are even very interested in the fantastic and the unusual. To swim against the stream gives them pleasure and they do not mind teasing.

In dealing with other people, they are informal, uninhibited, open and sociable. Her ideas can be strongly represented and enforced. Even if someone does not like something, they will not be irritated. A result that is satisfactory to them is sometimes more important to them than maintaining positive relationships with their fellow human beings. They can deal well with stress and negative emotions only occasionally let them in - and if they do, then they quickly recover from it. In general, they are mostly self-assured, relaxed, and have an optimistic attitude.

At work, they do not take much care and do everything and a thousand different things at the same time. In general, they need a lot of variety, often jumping from one thing to another and having a hard time concentrating on long-term goals as they continually discover and start something new or exciting. Although they never get bored with them - and they are excellent spontaneous problem solvers - sometimes they fall head over heels into something, without much thought, and are somewhat insensitive to their environment.

ETHS are extremely risk-averse - they are even the most risk-tolerant of all psychological types. Potential problems or dangers hardly affect them. They do not always act reasonably, but according to what they are currently attracted to, what they currently think and what a quick reward promises. Therefore, they also engage in unclear, daring or adventurous things, try out a lot of new things and do not always pay attention to the effect of their actions on other people. You could call them "visionaries," because they have so many creative and innovative ideas and are not afraid to try them out - even if they often do not finish their projects. There is hardly anything that they are not interested in and that they do not like to test. Clearly, they are the prototype of the inventor, inventor, discoverer and adventurer.
*
ENTP: By any other name would still smell as sweet...*


----------



## tanstaafl28

vinniebob said:


> since I don't /read speak German I won't be taking this quiz


My browser automatically translated it. Time to Chrome up pal.


----------



## tanstaafl28

vinniebob said:


> I am fluent in tard, moron, hill billy and thug
> had to in order to blend in


I can see why you have a natural affinity for those dialects. :tongue:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

This is basically 16personalities but in German.

See here: They also have the "32 types", adding Assertive or Turbulent at the end, which is the same as the last letter of this personality test.

acts Extrovertiert - Extroversion
thinks Praktisch - practical/Sensing
Hart interacts - hard interaction/Thinking (sounds F-biased, but i'll let it pass cuz i don't care and i don't know German)
lives Spontan - spontaneous/Perceiving
emotional empfindlich - emotional/reactive kind of thing? Corresponds to Assertive/Turbulent aspect of 16personalities.

Also, the extra letter in 16personalities might be based off of the OCEAN Neurotic trait.


----------



## VinnieBob

tanstaafl28 said:


> My browser automatically translated it. Time to Chrome up pal.


FUCK CHROME
I GOT SAFARI, BOOYA
I wuz to lay to translate it h:


----------



## I am justice!

ETHS
sensitive
INVENTOR


acts extroverted

thinks theoretically

Hart interacts

lives spontaneously

emotionally sensitive


----------



## tanstaafl28

vinniebob said:


> FUCK CHROME
> I GOT SAFARI, BOOYA
> I wuz to lay to translate it h:


I just lost respect for you, what are you doing with that piece of shit Apple browser? Apple products blow!


----------



## I am justice!

tanstaafl28 said:


> *
> ENTP: By any other name would still smell as sweet...*


so truth


----------



## tanstaafl28

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> so truth


We need to get your enneagram type going on, girl... :tongue:


----------



## I am justice!

tanstaafl28 said:


> We need to get your enneagram type going on, girl... :tongue:


ok,but how??


----------



## tanstaafl28

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> ok,but how??


Start with this to narrow things down a little. 

Then take this questionnaire 

Open a new post in this folder and post you responses to the questionnaire here


----------



## I am justice!

tanstaafl28 said:


> Start with this to narrow things down a little.
> 
> Then take this questionnaire
> 
> Open a new post in this folder and post you responses to the questionnaire here


I dont have time now but I will try this later


----------



## VinnieBob

tanstaafl28 said:


> I just lost respect for you, what are you doing with that piece of shit Apple browser? Apple products blow!


yea, well your mother wears army boots
and your father smells of elderberries
btw my scrotum is a apple producth:
so blow this [points to crotch]:laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi

Extrovert, Practical, Cooperative, Spontaneous

emotional sensitive properties adventurous, messy, emotional, enthusiastic, generous, cozy, cordial, sociable, easy, compassionate, forgiving, gentle, sensitive, carefree, reckless, restless, playful, warmhearted

this really points to ESFP


----------



## Sygma

ITHG - scientist

have no idea what that is but why not

Intj ? gotcha


----------



## I am justice!

@tanstaafl28

this is my results
Enneagram Test Results

The is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...

Type 1 Orderliness	||||||||||||||	56%
Type 2	Helpfulness	||||||||||||||	56%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||||||||	72%
Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||	38%
Type 5	Intellectualism	||||||||||||||||||	80%
Type 6	Security Focus	||||||||||||||||	70%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||	32%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	||||||||||||||	52%
Type 9	Calmness	||||||||||||	44%

type	score	type behavior motivation
5	40 I must be knowledgeable to survive.
3	36 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
6	35 I must be secure and safe to survive.
1	28 I must be orderly/planned to survive.
2	28 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
8	26 I must be strong and in control to survive.
9	22 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
4	19 I must be unique/different to survive.
7	16 I must be fun and entertained to survive.

Your main type is Type 5 
Your variant stacking is spsosx
Your level of health is average

what does it mean?? I dont know noting about Enneagaram


----------



## Super Luigi

tanstaafl28 said:


> Start with this to narrow things down a little.


Type 1 Orderliness 44%
Type 2 Helpfulness 84%
Type 3 Image Focus 50%
Type 4 Individualism 10%
Type 5 Intellectualism 26%
Type 6 Security Focus 54%
Type 7 Adventurousness 12%
Type 8 Aggressiveness 62%
Type 9 Calmness 50%


----------



## tanstaafl28

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> @*tanstaafl28*
> 
> this is my results
> Enneagram Test Results
> 
> The is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...
> 
> Type 1 Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56%
> Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||||||| 56%
> Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||||||||||| 72%
> Type 4 Individualism |||||||||| 38%
> Type 5 Intellectualism |||||||||||||||||| 80%
> Type 6 Security Focus |||||||||||||||| 70%
> Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||| 32%
> Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||||| 52%
> Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||| 44%
> 
> type score type behavior motivation
> 5 40  I must be knowledgeable to survive.
> 3 36 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
> 6 35 I must be secure and safe to survive.
> 1 28 I must be orderly/planned to survive.
> 2 28 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
> 8 26 I must be strong and in control to survive.
> 9 22 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
> 4 19 I must be unique/different to survive.
> 7 16 I must be fun and entertained to survive.
> 
> Your main type is Type 5
> Your variant stacking is spsosx
> Your level of health is average
> 
> what does it mean?? I dont know noting about Enneagaram


Well, it sounds like you might be like me, a 5w6. A 5 believes knowledge is power. The "real world" is overwhelming, so the best thing to do is build up knowledge and understanding in order to deal with it. The problem with this basic premise is that knowledge is endless, and the 5 can easily become trapped in the accumulation of it so much so that they miss the opportunity to actually engage the world and make use of what they know. Fives fear being overwhelmed by a world that asks too much of them, thus they tend to cut themselves off, becoming detached observers, rather than active participants. Emotions, are also overwhelming to a five, so they will try to keep them locked away, only bringing them out to examine when they feel safe, usually alone. This gives fives the outward demeanor of someone who is calm, unassuming, distant, and cool under pressure. Fives value their independence, their privacy, and their ability to limit how much they commit themselves to others. The one thing a five cannot abide is a bully. Anyone who uses their power in an attempt to control, manipulate, or otherwise force, a five to do something against their will is likely for a huge surprise.

Does this sound like someone you know?

Keep in mind, this is all preliminary, one test is not absolute. Take a look and see if it resonates with you. We can get into more specifics later.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Type 1 Orderliness 44%
*Type 2 Helpfulness 84%*
*Type 3 Image Focus 50%*
Type 4 Individualism 10%
Type 5 Intellectualism 26%
*Type 6 Security Focus 54%*
Type 7 Adventurousness 12%
*Type 8 Aggressiveness 62%*
*Type 9 Calmness 50%
*
So it is possible you are a 2w3 with a strong body fix to 8w9, your head fix seems to be 6w5.

Tritype 268: The Rescuer Archetype

This is all preliminary, one test is not absolute. Take a look and see if it resonates with you.


----------



## I am justice!

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well, it sounds like you might be like me, a 5w6. A 5 believes knowledge is power. The "real world" is overwhelming, so the best thing to do is build up knowledge and understanding in order to deal with it. The problem with this basic premise is that knowledge is endless, and the 5 can easily become trapped in the accumulation of it so much so that they miss the opportunity to actually engage the world and make use of what they know. Fives fear being overwhelmed by a world that asks too much of them, thus they tend to cut themselves off, becoming detached observers, rather than active participants. Emotions, are also overwhelming to a five, so they will try to keep them locked away, only bringing them out to examine when they feel safe, usually alone. This gives fives the outward demeanor of someone who is calm, unassuming, distant, and cool under pressure. Fives value their independence, their privacy, and their ability to limit how much they commit themselves to others. The one thing a five cannot abide is a bully. Anyone who uses their power in an attempt to control, manipulate, or otherwise force, a five to do something against their will is likely for a huge surprise.
> 
> Does this sound like someone you know?
> 
> Keep in mind, this is all preliminary, one test is not absolute. Take a look and see if it resonates with you.


it is very similar but I am usually warm (55% of the time) and I am usually showing my emotions because it is make me look more likeable


----------



## Super Luigi

tanstaafl28 said:


> Type 1 Orderliness 44%
> *Type 2 Helpfulness 84%*
> *Type 3 Image Focus 50%*
> Type 4 Individualism 10%
> Type 5 Intellectualism 26%
> *Type 6 Security Focus 54%*
> Type 7 Adventurousness 12%
> *Type 8 Aggressiveness 62%*
> *Type 9 Calmness 50%
> *
> So it is possible you are a 2w3 with a strong body fix to 8w9, your head fix seems to be 6w5.
> 
> Tritype 268: The Rescuer Archetype
> 
> This is all preliminary, one test is not absolute. Take a look and see if it resonates with you.


I don't think so. :/


----------



## tanstaafl28

vinniebob said:


> yea, well your mother wears army boots
> and your father smells of elderberries
> btw my scrotum is a apple producth:
> so blow this [points to crotch]:laughing:


Actually, my mother likes Apple products, I don't know why.


----------



## Super Luigi

tanstaafl28 said:


> Actually, my mother likes Apple products, I don't know why.


in that context - eww :shocked:


----------



## I am justice!

but @tanstaafl28 what is is mean?



> Your variant stacking is spsosx


----------



## Super Luigi

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> but @*tanstaafl28* what is is mean?


it means sp/so, they just left out the slash marks


----------



## I am justice!

The Penguin said:


> it means sp/so, they just left out the slash marks


OK ans what this is mean?


----------



## Super Luigi

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> OK ans what this is mean?


Instinctual Variant

Sp is Self-Preservation
So is Social
Sx is Sexual

the first is desired, the second is natural, the third is either ignored or undeveloped


----------



## tanstaafl28

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> but @*tanstaafl28* what is is mean?


As for your instinctual sub-type stacking, Self Preservation dominant means you value your home as being safe, paying bills, making sure the "creature comforts" are available, over other survival necessities.

Your secondary instinctual sub-type is Social, which means you also believe in some level of cooperation, combining resources, building networks, as a means of survival. Being social with others is an important means of knowing your place in the world for you. This may be why you try to seem "warm" towards others so they will like you. 

Your final and "blind spot" is Sexual, or One-to-one, which means you do not find great value in the intensity of one-to-one relationships with other people. This does not mean you are incapable of intimacy, (whether platonic, or sexual) it simply means you do not feel compelled to seek out intimacy in order to survive. You can exist without it, if needs be.


----------



## VinnieBob

tanstaafl28 said:


> Actually, my mother likes Apple products, I don't know why.


are her army boots made by apple:laughing:[/COLOR


----------



## Super Luigi

vinniebob said:


> are her army boots made by apple:laughing:


that would make them plastic


----------



## VinnieBob

The Penguin said:


> that would make them plastic


but state of the art iboots


----------



## tanstaafl28

vinniebob said:


> are her army boots made by apple:laughing:



She's "artsy-fartsy," so I don't criticize. You on the other hand...


----------



## Super Luigi

tanstaafl28 said:


> She's "artsy-fartsy," so I don't criticize. You on the other hand...


ahem, back to my tritype h:


----------



## tanstaafl28

vinniebob said:


> but state of the art iboots


and the batteries would die all the time, requiring an apple person to replace them


----------



## tanstaafl28

The Penguin said:


> ahem, back to my tritype h:


You sound like the "Knight in Shining Armor" who saved the wrong damsel, got your d*ck stomped, and never tried that shit again.


----------



## Super Luigi

tanstaafl28 said:


> You sound like the "Knight in Shining Armor" who saved the wrong damsel, got your d*ck stomped, and never tried that shit again.


Yes well . . .

_When will the princess figure it out, she ain't worth saving?_
- Paint You Wings by All Time Low


----------



## VinnieBob

tanstaafl28 said:


> and the batteries would die all the time, requiring an apple person to replace them


apple products don't have batteries
they are powered by Steve jobs soul
it emanates 
he so loved the NT's so much he gave us his only begotten son ''apple''
ironically this was the same apple that Adam and Steve choked on
the anti christ apple was created
you mortals call him bill [the satan] gates


----------



## tanstaafl28

The Penguin said:


> Yes well . . .
> 
> _When will the princess figure it out, she ain't worth saving?_
> - Paint You Wings by All Time Low


So what's your beef with 268?


----------



## I am justice!

well I guess I never know what is my type:sad:


----------

